# Royal Morphs, What Would You Do?



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I know it's been done to death, but... 

Assuming the following were all breeding age and size, what pairings would you make, and why? 

Males:

Cinnamon
Bumblebee
Mojave
Yellow Belly

Females:

Mojave
Bumblebee
Pewter (cinnamon) 
Ghost
Pastel
Yellow belly
Fire
Pinstripe


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My choices would be:

Mojave to Mojave (for Super Mojos)
Mojave to Pinstripe (for Jigsaws)
Mojave to Bumblebee (for Mojavebees and Pastaves)

Bumblebee to Pewter (for the chance at Pewterbees and Silverstreak-bees)
Bumblebee to Fire (to hopefully produce a Fire Bumblebee that's got SERIOUS screaming colouring)

Cinnamon to Pastel (for Pewters)
Cinnamon to Ghost (for cinnamons het ghost, because I don't know if anyone's done it or how cool a Super Cinny Ghost would look....)

Yellowbelly to Yellowbelly (For Ivories)


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> My choices would be:
> 
> Mojave to Mojave (for Super Mojos)
> Mojave to Pinstripe (for Jigsaws)
> ...


Thankyou. 

That is pretty much what I had intended, apart from I was planning Mojave x ghost, as I LOVE mojave ghosts. 

Super cinny ghost might be very cool though, so I think I'll keep that in mind too...


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Mojave x pinstripe FTW!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

not sure about royal genetics but if i did thes

normal x pastel
normal x spider
normal x lesser plat

would there be any visual morphs with the hatchlings or would they all be normal hets producing visual 2nd gen?: victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

None of these three mutants is a recessive mutant gene. If a royal python does not show the effect of the pastel (or spider or lesser platinum) mutant gene, then it does not have the mutant gene. In the pastel x normal mating, the pastel snakes have a pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene. You can tell the difference between a snake with two pastel genes and a snake with one pastel gene paired with a normal gene. The same goes for the lesser platinum because a snake with two lesser platinum mutant genes is a blue-eyed white.

normal x pastel -->
1/2 normal
1/2 pastel

normal x lesser platinum -->
1/2 normal
1/2 lesser platinum

Nobody seems to have produced a snake with two spider mutant genes. So the expectation is that the spider parent has a spider mutant gene paired with a normal gene.

normal x spider -->
1/2 normal
1/2 spider


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Danny_mcr said:


> not sure about royal genetics but if i did thes
> 
> normal x pastel
> normal x spider
> ...


First cross has a 50% chance per egg of producing normals that do NOT carry Pastel at all, and a 50% chance per egg of producing Pastels (which will be heterozygous for the Pastel gene).

Second cross - in most cases - has a 50% chance per egg of producing normals that do NOT carry Spider at all, and a 50% chance per egg of producing Spiders (which will be heterozygous for the Spider gene). You could be amazingly lucky and have a homozygous-Spider that will produce 100% heterozygous-Spider offspring - but you can't tell by looking at one what it is, you just have to breed it, and if you ever get a normal-looking offspring, you know your Spider is a heterozygous one.

Third cross has a 50% chance per egg of producing normals that do NOT carry Lesser at all, and a 50% chance per egg of producing Lessers (which will be heterozygous for the Lesser gene).


----------

